# sygate personal firewall pro und emule



## DarkSean (13. September 2005)

also, ich hab folgendes problem:
wenn ich meine sygate firewall anmache und auf "Normal" stelle, habe ich im emule ne low id. dagegen wenn ich sie auf "allow all" einstelle funktionierts. wär auch normal, wenn ich nicht die nötigen ports freigeschaltet hätte. selbst wenn ich unter "advanced rules" ALLE ports für die applikation emule freigebe habe ich weiterhin ein low id. ich verwende als 2. firewall noch zone alarm, aber daran liegts nicht, denn wenn ich sygate auf "allow all" stelle hab ich wieder ne high id. woran kann es liegen?
sean


----------



## Cheris (16. September 2005)

Man verwendet nie zwei Software Firewalls auf einmal. Hau eine runter!


----------



## DarkSean (16. September 2005)

welche ist denn deines erachtens nach besser? 
und wieso verwendet man keine zwei firewalls?


----------



## Cheris (16. September 2005)

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur die von Sygate, wobei ich von Zonearlarm bis jetzt nur gutes gehört habt. Am besten behältst du die mit der du am besten auskommst.

Zu deiner zweiten Frage:
Zum einem mal kann es vor kommen das sich die zwei Firewalls gegenseitig blockieren, und so Probleme auf treten können. Zum anderen wenn einer an der ersten Firewall vorbei kommt kommt er auch an der zweiten vorbei. Es reicht vollkommen eine nur, außerdem hast du ja noch eine zweite Hardwar Firewall in deinem Router wenn du mit einem ins Internet gehst.

P.S. Gleichzeitig zwei Anti-Vir Programme sollte man auch nicht am Start haben


----------



## DarkSean (16. September 2005)

hab jetzt zone alarm runtergeschmissen aber der muli hat keine high id, aber wenn ich sygate ausmache gehts wieder. komisch...


----------

